# Setting clock on series 1 without subscription



## andipants (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got a hand-me-down Philips series 1 TIVO; it doesn't have a subscription and hasn't made a successful daily call in over 30 days (or so the warnings keep telling me). I'm planning on using it just as a manual recorder, and the [record by time and channel] does work, but the system clock is off by a bit and I'd like to set it back to the correct time.

I heard that one way of doing this was to make a test call, and it would automatically set itself from the call even if you have no subscription. However, I tried to make a call and it seems that the modem is dead.

I also looked up the code list from this website, and I found the "Enter-Enter-Tivo" code which supposedly allows you to set the clock. The problem with this is that it says it must be entered from the "Search by Title" screen, and I can't get to that screen because I only get the Tivo error message saying my box has not made a successful daily call in over 30 days.

Is there any way for me to get around this and set the clock, preferably by just using the remote control? If I need to hack it somehow, is it possible to do that with a macintosh running OS 10.3, and could someone point me to instructions?

Thanks,
Andi


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Search for Serial PPP. It will allow the Tivo to call home through the serial connection and your computer's internet connection.


----------



## Lucian_rider (Mar 22, 2007)

You can also use a serial connection to your computer and as long as you get a bash prompt use settime to obviously set the time...

I just went through a whole learning process to get my series one unit running the original ver 1.3 software to give me a bash prompt. Hopefully newer firmware will already be set up.


----------



## andipants (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't yet managed to set the right time, but I did swap out the drive from an identical unit that had a working modem and had data, so that I could get to that "Search by Title" screen. I enabled backdoors mode and debug mode (don't know if this was absolutely necessary), and then I went to the Search by Title screen and pressed Enter-Enter-Tivo. The TIME: prompt appeared, I entered the date in yyyymmddhhmmss format, but then nothing I did would get it to accept that new date. Pressing Select just added a new character to the time string, pressing Enter-Enter-Tivo again just cleared the prompt, and Thumbs up didn't work either. Does anyone know what I need to do to fix the new date into the unit?


----------



## andipants (Sep 8, 2007)

One last thing - how do I confirm that I am in debug mode? 

When I entered Backdoor mode, I saw the confirmation "Backdoor mode enabled", but nothing happened immediately when I pressed the debug mode code from the System Information screen. What exactly should I look for to confirm that I am in Debug mode?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

hackman has a feature that does exactly what you want. But, of course, the box has to be hacked with TWP running.


----------

